# Is there a doctor in the house?



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Has any of you ever heard a bone rubbing in your head when you turn your head back and forth? It kind of has a "fingernail on the chalkboard" effect, and it's very irritating. It just started a few days ago and there's a lot of pressure in the back of my head. I'm going to the doc tomorrow. Hope he doesn't look at me like I'm nuts..


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Yeah. Happens to me all the time. I've no idea what causes it. Stress maybe or holding my head up when I'm tired. I dunno but it ususally doesn't last long. I've never asked the doc about it eiter. I'd be interested to hear what your's (doctor) says.

Jock


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Wow..I never heard of anything like that - I hope it's nothing serious. Let us know what the doc says, if you don't mind that is, okay?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi:

I'm the inhouse chiropractor and my advice costs $1.00 per word.

If the noise occurs during rotation, then it's the articulation (movement) between the first and second cervical vertebrae, the atlas and axis, that's causing the noise. Most rotation occurs at that level, just below the base of the skull.

I can't say either way if it's harmful.

That'll be $1500 up front for xrays every 10 visits and you'll need a total of 30 visits. (Oh boy, here comes my new Porsche and that Cartier watch I've always wanted!!!)


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL, Kokopuffs. Since you just answered a question about a problem that has been plagueing my husband for years,do you think we should split the bill?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)




----------

